# Things You Can't Stand But The Majority Enjoy



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

For me it would be Facebook. I've never had Facebook, I don't see the point of Facebook but as a 20-something I know i'm in the minority.

Confess...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't do facebook either. 

Movie theaters. 

Though I don't mind on a day when the theater is empty and the sound isn't blaring.


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

housebunny said:


> I don't do facebook either.
> 
> Movie theaters.
> 
> Though I don't mind on a day when the theater is empty and the sound isn't blaring.


Oh yeah another of mine would be just films in general! You mean i have to sit and watch something I may or may not like for 2 hrs? No thanks!

My DVD rotation is Scarface, Casino, Godfather and Shawshank Redemption and not too much else lol


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Facebook, The Beatles, Breaking Bad and fake tan.

I mean, I'm not sure if people actually enjoy fake tan, but I assume there's a level of enjoyment when they're lathering it on to the point they leave orange-brown streaks on everything they touch and then actively discussing how amazing fake tan is.


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

Parsnip said:


> Facebook, The Beatles, Breaking Bad and fake tan.
> 
> I mean, I'm not sure if people actually enjoy fake tan, but I assume there's a level of enjoyment when they're lathering it on to the point they leave orange-brown streaks on everything they touch and then actively discussing how amazing fake tan is.


"Been to Spain on holiday or something? 
No.
"Oh must be really nice in Newcastle this time of year!"


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Socializing. heheh 

Going to the beach! (where there are other people)

Good God, bathing suits!

Don't get me wrong, I love the ocean, it's so gorgeous. I just don't see how anyone can enjoy it with a bunch of people around. A nice private beach surrounded by the jungle sounds like heaven.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Rap. Making noise about crime and mistreating women isn't art or music.

Constant cussing. Just makes the person sound uneducated.

Ebonics. Same.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> Facebook, The Beatles, Breaking Bad and fake tan.


^These! >.<
Also:
-Clubbing 
-Dancing of any form 
-Pop music
-Most video games
-Sports

:no


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Facebook obviously

Cell phones

Sports


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Sports. :| Too bad my country is bad**** crazy about it.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with facebook.

That's about it. I used to not enjoy sports but now I like to watch them now and then.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Social media is pretty lame.
Television bites.
The fact that we have to war on everything- war on poverty, drugs, terror, 20 year old actress/singers who make asses out of themselves. It is a bunch of goodspeak.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Selfies and food with filters.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Loud music in cars or at concerts
Football
Parties
Alcohol
Tanning
Little dogs


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Little dogs


little dogs with long hair


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

-Partying
-Onions
-Discussion based classes at school
-The majority of pop music


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Candy Crush


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Zombie/vampire movies and other media. What the hell is the obsession with them!?


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Any show created by Chuck Lorre.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

That crappy, whiny music (usually w/ a raspy or throaty sounding woman) that is popular now. It's the type of music you hear in the background of Grey's Anatomy or some drama show like that and a lot of commercials today.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

-Modern Music. Can't stress that enough. 
-Facebook
-Clubbing
-Wearing shorts
-Make-up. I think girls look better without it. 
-the Walking Dead (I just walk away when people start to talk about it)
-The Big Bang Theory (see above) 
-Modern Fashion (hoodies, skinny jeans, multi-colored sneakers) 
-Dogs
-Anime 
-Led FREAKIN' Zeppelin (I HATE them.)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

tea111red said:


> That crappy, whiny music (usually w/ a raspy or throaty sounding woman) that is popular now. It's the type of music you hear in the background of Grey's Anatomy or some drama show like that and a lot of commercials today.


like this? :b


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Glee
Macho men (I want to take them down a few pegs and watch them cry)
dating
macaroni and cheese 
Family Guy and American Dad 
children
Dragon Ball Z (I swear EVERYONE in my age group loves that show cuz they grew up with it; it's dumb af)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

TheFather said:


> -Led FREAKIN' Zeppelin (I HATE them.)


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Auto-tune.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Social Media
Western Video Games
Alcohol
Rap music


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sports
fizzy drinks kind of (I don't hate them, but I'll never drink them unless I'm really thirsty and there's literally nothing else to drink, including water.)
most sweets (candy, unless candy includes chocolate bars because I like chocolate)

I can't think of anything else right now... Tobacco smoke, but that's pretty much 50/50 with most people..


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Superhero movies and the current Zombie/apocalypse trend (getting tired of it).
Loud and extroverted parties, and parties in general, including birthdays.
The majority of mainstream media, especially the silly reality shows, goes without saying.


----------



## BreezyBre (Sep 4, 2013)

Sitcoms and the fake "audience laughter"
Making small talk at family reunions
Watching football games


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rice Crackers
COD


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Those lame commercials for chip companies like Doritos or Lays that have cars speeding through buildings and jumping through hoops of fires. All I think is, "What does this have to do with why I will want to buy your product?" And what a waste of materials. Some form of advertising is seriously failing.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

jon snow said:


> Superhero movies and the current Zombie/apocalypse trend (getting tired of it).
> Loud and extroverted parties, and parties in general, including birthdays.
> The majority of mainstream media, especially the silly reality shows, goes without saying.


I agree. I can't stand those people who go like, "Watching Big Bang Theory OMG I'm such a nerd!" or "nerd/nerd/nerd". I just can't stand this whole fad where it's all of a sudden cool to be a nerd or geek. When last I looked, just a few years ago being a nerd or geek was a bad thing. Now all of a sudden it's cool. :no


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

sports, movies, sushi, being out in the sunlight before 5pm, dogs (especially big stinky ones)

I like alcohol and clubbing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Alcohol ( I find all alcoholic drinks to be gross)
Dancing 
Clubbing 
Modern Popular Music
Reality TV
Social Media
The Office


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Auto-tune.


So this.

Also:

Sports
Most reality TV
Pop Music
Family Gatherings


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

h00dz said:


> So this.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Who likes family gatherings? :lol


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I dunno wut does teh majority enjoy. JUSTIN BEIBER?!?!? DONT LIKE THAT ****!!!! GUESS i'M STOOPID HUH?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

housebunny said:


> Socializing. heheh
> 
> Going to the beach! (where there are other people)
> 
> ...


I agree. When I go to the beach it's to sit and admire the beauty, maybe swim.I went in high school once with friends and their friends, it was baffling. They just splashed around in ankle deep water and took photos of each other then left!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

housebunny said:


> little dogs with long hair


And human bodies?


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

-music on the radio
-make-up
-tanning
-football and baseball
-bleached hair
-seafood
-family gatherings
-malls


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hot chocolate. uke

In fact, most chocolate flavoured things. Chocolate milkshake. Chocolate cake. Chocolate ice cream. Chocolate sauce.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

Bacon
Clubs/bars
Sports


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

facebook
sports
clubbing/bars/parties
expensive cars
most rap and country music
tanning
reality tv
excessive drinking (I'll drink occasionally, but I don't see the appeal in getting so drunk that you can't remember anything the next day)


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Dub step.


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

Parties:afr
Potluck dinners - I cannot cook:no


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Alcohol
Smoking
The "Reality" shows,where the most ridiculous people are filmed every bloody second,faking everything and arguing because someone moved an egg out of the fridge.For real.
The "I am looking for a girl,to be the best model ever,but you are too fat.You need to stop eating,and maybe we can remove a rib or two",tv shows.
Anything about sports.
Anything about politics.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Meli24R said:


> facebook
> sports
> clubbing/bars/parties
> expensive cars
> ...


There is a fine line between drinking enough to have a good time and drinking so much you don't remember anything. It's easy to make a mistake.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Chocolate - I don't care how high or low quality the chocolate is, I have to be in a certain rare mood to want or enjoy chocolate.
Skype 
Banana bread


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

TheFather said:


> -Modern Music. Can't stress that enough.
> -Facebook
> -Clubbing
> -Modern Fashion (hoodies, skinny jeans, multi-colored sneakers)
> -Anime


*Agreed!* :hs



Odinn said:


> Western Video Games
> Alcohol
> Rap music


Disagreed.. :lol


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

* Facebook - as a loner it holds no appeal to me whatsoever.

* Celebrities - why so many people are so willing to clamor and fall over each other to give these fame ****** the attention they so desperately crave is beyond me.

* Sports - either playing or watching.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-Onions
-Tomatos
-Mushrooms
-Call of Duty
-Halo
-Moves Like Jagger :bash
-Any song played on Kiss.fm
-Chinos
-Superhero movies
-Anime
-Cider
-Smart phones
-Touch screens/buttons
-3D movies
-Family Guy
-Futurama
-Caffine


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't see the big deal with sweets, chocolates, biscuits, fizzy drinks/soda etc etc. I do like crisps (sporadically) though 

Oh, and wtf is "window shopping" about :sus


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Being at the beach
Drinking to the point of not remembering anything, like someone else said.
fake tans


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

*Dubstep - easily the dumbest music genre in the world. I'd rather listen to the new Limp Bizkit album than anything dubstep.
*Mainstream music - I know I sound like a hipster, but I can't stand 99.9% of whatever is on the radio or on TV.
*Game of Thrones - just not interesting one bit to me, insanely overrated.
*Motorcycles - one of the dumbest transportation methods, makes you look like a douche.
*Football (soccer for Americans) - way too boring and I'm European, not that fun to play.
*The Beatles - yeah they were OK, but they weren't that good.
*TV - the only times I turn on my TV is to watch a basketball game. For the rest it's completely useless. Why would I want to watch Breaking Bad on there with commercials when I can do that WITHOUT any commercials when I download it on my computer later?
*Apple - not the fruit, the fruit is freaking awesome, the company. Why should I buy a "new" phone every 6 months, when my last one works perfectly fine? Why should I spend my money on overpriced computers and tablets?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> I'd rather listen to the new Limp Bizkit album than anything dubstep.


-People who follow the trend of hating on Limp Bizkit when they don't even know why.. :roll


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

People who treat you like you just told them you set their family's house on fire when you tell them you've never seen a movie or TV show that everyone under the sun has seen (and is obviously "supposed to see").

I cannot stress enough, in particular, just HOW much the majority truly enjoys this.


One more thing: Salivating to hyped up events more than Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> -People who follow the trend of hating on Limp Bizkit when they don't even know why.. :roll


Dude, I know why I hate Limp Bizkit. Let's start off with the name. You know what it means? You should. Their songs are straight up garbage, they're one of the reasons why rap rock became popular, incredibly stupid and brain damaging lyrics, Fred Durst. Even when I was just a little kid I knew they sucked, didn't need the mainstream media to tell me that.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> Dude, I know why I hate Limp Bizkit. Let's start off with the name. You know what it means? You should. Their songs are straight up garbage, they're one of the reasons why rap rock became popular, incredibly stupid and brain damaging lyrics, Fred Durst. Even when I was just a little kid I knew they sucked, didn't need the mainstream media to tell me that.


Lol I actually just looked up the definition on Urban Dictionary.. It's ****ing hilarious :lol 
But yeah, it's also stated that they're a "love 'em" or "hate 'em" band.. :b


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lol I actually just looked up the definition on Urban Dictionary.. It's ****ing hilarious :lol
> But yeah, it's also stated that they're a "love 'em" or "hate 'em" band.. :b


I'll do say this about Limp Bizkit, if you removed Fred Durst they'd be a much better band, because it's mainly him I have a problem. Without the lyrics, the music sounds pretty good to me, but Fred Durst... f**k that guy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cell phones
Fakebook
Twitter
Eating at restaurants 
Going for walks
Ice cream sandwiches
Parties


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Star Wars. I don't hate it, but I did not really enjoy it above other movies. I remember my father taking me to the the movie theater back in the early 80s when I was young, and being excited about going to a movie theater, but the movie did not impress me.

None of them were that entertaining, and I could never see why people are infatuated by any of the movies. Sure, they were not horrible but they didn't really do it for me. It seems the people I have most things in common with, absolutely love this movie and it has always bothered me that I can't see what they see in it.

I do like Science Fiction, such as Star Trek. I love technology, and keeping up with future predictions.. I think shows and movies that deal with space travel are usually fun.

I dunno, I never will I guess.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Facebook
Twitter
Twilight
Alcohol
Vampires/warewolves as love interests
Bad boys
Partying
Popularity
Friends with Benefits

I probably have more things, but i can't think of any more right now.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheese. No pizza for me.
Jeans. I find them uncomfortable
Cats. The poor mans dog
Coffee. Never tried it have no intention to.
Shopping. You mean torture right?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

realities
smell of barbecue
people jogging shirtless
'charismatic' people


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Shorts
Partying
Hockey
Sports in general(other than soccer)
Cars
Mad Men
Seth McFarlane


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zombies (although they're usually infected Humans and not actual zombies but anything acting like a brain dead moron bent on destruction basically) but they sort of seem to be on their way out now anyway thankfully. 

the over-reliance on existing supernatural creatures, that's great but come on people let's create some new stuff occasionally, yeah?

most fps video games.

The next ones vary from dislike to can't stand:

I also don't really like cars, and would never use one unless it was 100% essential. 

energy drinks (taste disgusting, for some weird reason do nothing for me...)

coffee


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Tattoos. I think they're hideous.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

social media, reality shows, animals, society, xbox, tattoos, piercing, alcohol, drugs, parties, celebration of any type of event ( wedding, birthday, etc), zombies


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Energy drinks
Famous people who are popular mostly due to their looks
Zombies
Anything sexual
Coffee/Tea

I'm a disappointment :c


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Talking
- Secks
- Jeans
- Breaking Bad


----------



## Supernothing (Aug 29, 2013)

-chick flicks (and most movies in general)
-seeing relatives
-any current mainstream music
-exercise (never had a runner's high)
-small-talk
-rpg games
-politics
-religion
-giving advice
-going to bars/clubs/parties
-gossip
-marriage


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Getting ****ed in the butt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate sports. All of them.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Getting ****ed in the butt.


I'm sorry but this made me lol IRL.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Facebook
Reality tv
Celebrity worship
Celebrity gossip
Instagram
Pop music
Game of thrones
Breaking bad
Dark chocolate
Getting flowers
Fast food
Pizza
Pop
Hockey


----------



## BoatLoadOfSeamen (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty much everything normal people like. 
That includes social websites (facebook, twitter etc.), even though I have facebook, I only use it to talk to some of my friends through the chat feature, otherwise, it's completely useless, at least to me. 

Going out getting drunk/clubbing. I can't imagine myself going clubbing, it's just impossible, especially with the whole SA thing I have going on. I can barely make myself go to school, let alone deliberately make myself feel like **** by going out in public unless I really have to (school, work)

Sports: Yup, sports, I don't get it, I never liked sports it's just so boring to me, especially stuff like soccer/football.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

AC/DC.
I cannot listen to one song of this band.Not even one.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

lock, shock and barrel


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Everything. Nothing gives me pleasure anymore.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called

*ATHEIST"S*

Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


----------



## veiled (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably Facebook, which I deleted a while back. And also some modern music and sports.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Anything related to zombies,vampires or werewolves
Dancing
Parties
Smoking
Politics/debating


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Alienated said:


> Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


Technically, atheists are the minority. A small minority.

Some of us are angry because of the sufferings religion brings to the world.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Facebook, I still have it just for the message thing otherwise I can't really easily contact friends but the whole wall thing really annoys me and everyone posting their photos, I really don't care.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Alienated said:


> *Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called *
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


I am 200% DONE! :roll:no


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

romance stuff :<


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Going to clubs, bars, or any other place that's crowded. And that doesn't even have anything to do with SA.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Alienated said:


> Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Clubbing/Parties
Sports
Touch Screens
Star Wars
Pants
Tattoos
People
Facebook
Most people's sense of humor.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Alienated said:


> Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's a idea and a example from religion to at least try and care for other human beings.

http://photos.msn.com/slideshow/news/must-see-september-2013/23l9vspi


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Alienated said:


> Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


Some Atheists are like that, but so are some religious people. Not all Atheists are like that. Ridiculous to think they are.


----------



## HteCreative (Sep 12, 2013)

Any organized, institutionalized and competitive sports. It gets obnoxious and silly.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Binge drinking.
Sports.
Spuds.


----------



## Deion (Jul 26, 2013)

Clubbing.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


>


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

watching other people make out in public


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fireworks
Hunting 
School


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

The tv show Scrubs. I feel bad not liking it. I like some of the characters. But it's kind of corny and preachy a lot of the time. Plus, I will always have a bias against Zach Braff for that whiney movie Garden State which just glamorized the experience of depression and then slapped a sappy, unrealistic, insulting, pretentious ending on the whole thing. God that was awful. It's only redeeming quality was the soundtrack. 

So Scrubs AND Garden State.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I really really like reading through these, heehee :b

And I don't like....Avocados! blech!

...Oh, I thought of another one!
Speaking of TV shows, I don't like The Big Bang Theory. :s
(Do the majority of people like that?)


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I also can not stand Miley Cyrus, hipsters, that movie Ted, and people who try to hard to fit in by following what is considered popular.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Acting hard. Like your typical bully. Tons of these these days.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Iphones (I've had an android before but the only real feature i loved was the gps, I get lost easily ) twitter, instagram, UFC (both my brothers love it as well as a load of other people around here, I just don't care for it).


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Atheism


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Facebook, pop music, reality TV shows, some sports


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Doby said:


> I also can not stand Miley Cyrus, hipsters, that movie Ted, and people who try to hard to fit in by following what is considered popular.


I should have added these to my list. Just watching the preview of that movie was enough to make me hate it.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

loophole said:


> Atheism


I'm sorry but this doesn't make much sense. Do you even hate kids that haven't been exposed to the wonders of religion?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Happiness.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Funny how my best friend is probably the most religious person I know and that I'm the most Atheist person he knows. It's not hard to get along people


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Waking up before noon. Roller coasters.


----------



## spwoman (May 3, 2013)

playing games


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Sex scenes in movies/TV shows.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Muktuk.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

nubly said:


> Rap. Making noise about crime and mistreating women isn't art or music.
> 
> Constant cussing. Just makes the person sound uneducated.
> 
> Ebonics. Same.


Have to find the right artists, like a lot during the 90s. Tribe called quest barely swore. 
I don't like facebook or twitter or any that stuff. Had a facebook years ago, but it consumes you.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> Sports
> Social media
> Most television
> Going to restaurants (I usually just find it depressing because most people are obese)
> ...


 All the above except replace Hawaii with populated areas ( never been to Hawaii)
Replace large vehicles with small vehicles I love my 4x4 as its my only salvation to get away from everything 
Add to list every thing else most people like at the moment I hate everything


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mcmuffinme said:


> Plus, I will always have a bias against Zach Braff for that whiney movie Garden State which just glamorized the experience of depression and then slapped a sappy, unrealistic, insulting, pretentious ending on the whole thing. God that was awful.


lol, I always thought similar things about that movie, too.

---
Anyway, I hate that trend of saying/posting "forever alone" and/or the posting of that emblem w/ that man (or whatever that thing is) that looks like wadded up paper w/ a face drawn on it.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

Alienated said:


> Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


if you were educated you would understand atheism is not a religion - this is not a personal attack on you just a fact.

as for this topic why is justin beber not on this list he is just bad lol


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

We cannot disapprove God nor do we have proof. End of story, I belief there is something beyond this world, or hope there is.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Texting.

Social Media.

Clubbing.

Alcohol.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

Pewdiepie...so annoying


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Beer
Clubbing
Facebook
Heels
Soda


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Clubbing
Facebook
Alcohol
Indie Music
Garlic Bread


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

nrelax11 said:


> We cannot disapprove God nor do we have proof. End of story, I belief there is something beyond this world, or hope there is.


When i saw your post i almost spilled coffee on my keyboard, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

driving (no where to drive to)
cars (who cares how fast it can go if there's a speed limit)
texting (I like talking better)
facebook, twitter, pinterest, blogs, instagram, etc (oh god it's so annoying)
sports 
modern art
reality tv
most modern video games.
most music.

gee am I a buzzkill or what?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Antisocial media
Pop country
Chicken (any kind of poultry)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

John310 said:


> For me it would be *Facebook*. I've never had Facebook, I don't see the point of Facebook but as a 20-something I know i'm in the minority.
> 
> Confess...





housebunny said:


> I don't do *facebook *either.
> 
> Movie theaters.
> 
> Though I don't mind on a day when the theater is empty and the sound isn't blaring.





Parsnip said:


> *Facebook*, The Beatles, Breaking Bad and fake tan.
> 
> I mean, I'm not sure if people actually enjoy fake tan, but I assume there's a level of enjoyment when they're lathering it on to the point they leave orange-brown streaks on everything they touch and then actively discussing how amazing fake tan is.





ItsEasierToRun said:


> ^These! >.<
> Also:
> *-Clubbing*
> -Dancing of any form
> ...





Hank Scorpio said:


> *Facebook* obviously
> 
> Cell phones
> 
> Sports





SilentLuke said:


> I agree with *facebook.*
> 
> That's about it. I used to not enjoy sports but now I like to watch them now and then.





laura024 said:


> Loud music in cars or at concerts
> Football
> *Parties
> Alcohol*
> ...





InfiniteBlaze said:


> -*Partying*
> -Onions
> -Discussion based classes at school
> -The majority of pop music





TheFather said:


> -Modern Music. Can't stress that enough.
> *-Facebook
> -Clubbing*
> -Wearing shorts
> ...





Odinn said:


> *Social Media*
> Western Video Games
> *Alcohol*
> Rap music





jon snow said:


> Superhero movies and the current Zombie/apocalypse trend (getting tired of it).
> *Loud and extroverted parties*, and parties in general, including birthdays.
> The majority of mainstream media, especially the silly reality shows, goes without saying.





Zeppelin said:


> Alcohol ( I find all alcoholic drinks to be gross)
> *Dancing
> Clubbing *
> Modern Popular Music
> ...





Outofmycomfortzone said:


> Bacon
> *Clubs/bars*
> Sports





Meli24R said:


> *facebook*
> sports
> *clubbing/bars/parties*
> expensive cars
> ...





Melinoe said:


> *Alcohol*
> Smoking
> The "Reality" shows,where the most ridiculous people are filmed every bloody second,faking everything and arguing because someone moved an egg out of the fridge.For real.
> The "I am looking for a girl,to be the best model ever,but you are too fat.You need to stop eating,and maybe we can remove a rib or two",tv shows.
> ...





JamesM2 said:


> * *Facebook *- as a loner it holds no appeal to me whatsoever.
> 
> * Celebrities - why so many people are so willing to clamor and fall over each other to give these fame ****** the attention they so desperately crave is beyond me.
> 
> * Sports - either playing or watching.





Logan X said:


> Cell phones
> *Fakebook*
> Twitter
> Eating at restaurants
> ...





DisneyMisfit said:


> Facebook
> Twitter
> Twilight
> *Alcohol*
> ...





StNaive said:


> Shorts
> *Partying*
> Hockey
> Sports in general(other than soccer)
> ...





thirdcoming said:


> *social media*, reality shows, animals, society, xbox, tattoos, piercing, *alcohol,** drugs, parties,* celebration of any type of event ( wedding, birthday, etc), zombies





Supernothing said:


> -chick flicks (and most movies in general)
> -seeing relatives
> -any current mainstream music
> -exercise (never had a runner's high)
> ...





XnatashaX said:


> *Facebook*
> Reality tv
> Celebrity worship
> Celebrity gossip
> ...





BoatLoadOfSeamen said:


> Pretty much everything normal people like.
> That includes social websites *(facebook, twitter etc.),* even though I have facebook, I only use it to talk to some of my friends through the chat feature, otherwise, it's completely useless, at least to me.
> 
> *Going out getting drunk/clubbing. *I can't imagine myself going clubbing, it's just impossible, especially with the whole SA thing I have going on. I can barely make myself go to school, let alone deliberately make myself feel like **** by going out in public unless I really have to (school, work)
> ...





veiled said:


> Probably Facebook, which I deleted a while back. And also some modern music and sports.





Miss Apprehensive said:


> Anything related to zombies,vampires or werewolves
> *Dancing
> Parties*
> Smoking
> Politics/debating


If everyone puts down alcohol, clubbing, and facebook then obviously you are not answering the question correctly.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> If everyone puts down alcohol, clubbing, and facebook then obviously you are not answering the question correctly.


Well outside of SAS people love those things. SAS is a biased sample when it comes to judging how many people like alcohol, clubbing, and facebook.

Also, that is probably the longest string of quotes I've ever seen.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Well outside of SAS people love those things. SAS is a biased sample when it comes to judging how many people like alcohol, clubbing, and facebook.


I don't know about that. On dating sites even normal people make a point of saying they don't drink or don't go clubbing. Or they only like small quiet bars to have deep conversation. :roll



> Also, that is probably the longest string of quotes I've ever seen.


Yes. I got tired after the 2nd page and couldn't continue. :cig


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't know about that. On dating sites even normal people make a point of saying they don't drink or don't go clubbing. Or they only like small quiet bars to have deep conversation. :roll


Even then, that could be a biased sample. I imagine people who go to bars and clubs regularly wouldn't even think of joining a dating site.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Even then, that could be a biased sample. I imagine people who go to bars and clubs wouldn't even think of joining a dating site.


They join. I got a message one time from a guy (Asian guy dancing with a black chick) that I had seen at a small club. He hadn't seen me though. I confirmed it was him on the date.

I think the majority of even young people only go clubbing 2 or 3 times (NY's eve or St. Patrick's day) a year. Maybe go to bars a little more often.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why did you highlight western video games lol? I'm pretty sure only one person said they didn't like them, so I'm guessing that really is something most people enjoy. Plus based on my experiences tons of people play 'western' video games at least on occasion.


I did it in a hurry. My mistake.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Is _50 Shades of Grey_ something liked by the majority? If so, then definitely that. I'm already tired of hearing about the movie news, and filming hasn't even started (I don't think..). My best friend treats the books like they're the best literature she's ever read, and it makes me feel so ashamed.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Making fun of sex.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> They join. I got a message one time from a guy (Asian guy dancing with a black chick) that I had seen at a small club. He hadn't seen me though. I confirmed it was him on the date.
> 
> I think the majority of even young people only go clubbing 2 or 3 times (NY's eve or St. Patrick's day) a year. Maybe go to bars a little more often.


Oh, really?



> 66 percent of young people (18-30 years) go clubbing at least once a month. Among 18-24 year olds the number rises to 82 percent


http://www.youth.hear-it.org/Key-facts-about-noise-and-young-people


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> Harry Potter, saying 'protip', holidays on tropical islands, glasses, long hair on guys, texting instead of calling, IMs instead of calling, summer, jeans


lol, now let's not get in each other's hair ok ? )
I basically hate clubbing, dancing, shallow music, people that consider sex to be of godlike importance, being a sheep...
Yeah and people sucking on evolution like there's no tommorow !


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Facebook, today's mainstream everything (culture, music, etc.), gym (everyone says that gym is their favourite period), parties, sports and people who tell you that it's great to be an outgoing person and make you feel bad about not being one (the extrovert idealists.)



Alienated said:


> Ignorant, belligerent, uneducated, delusional, lying, disrespectful, Religious zealots called
> 
> *ATHEIST"S*
> 
> Just shut up already !! You haven't nor will you ever disprove anything... Stop arguing and ACTUALLY do something productive, for once in your miserable HATEFUL lives !!


That's your opinion.
But I really don't like arguing with people about what they believe in, even as an atheist. I think that it's wonderful that people have their own perspectives about the origins of the universe.

That's all I must say about that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> http://www.youth.hear-it.org/Key-facts-about-noise-and-young-people


No way. Where are they getting these stats from? I've lived with a lot of roommates and most didn't go out that much.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Talking about the weather. For real, people. I literally have to hear about everyone's opinion of the weather every single day at work, lol.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

iPhonies. The people I see with these phones are getting them to be "cool" or "popular". I just don't get it. The phones themselves suck, big time. Especially the new version! Yet people eat that crap up like they GOTTA HAVE DAT NEW iPHONE D00000D. Guess what, next year there will be a new one. FOR REAL. The features on these "new" phones are something other phones have had for ages, yet people are goo goo ga ga over them like they just came out. The people who have these phones are typically really annoying too. I just don't get it man, I don't get it.

I apologize if you have an iPhone and you're not annoying.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> No way. Where are they getting these stats from? I've lived with a lot of roommates and most didn't go out that much.


Just some weird luck


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

zomgz said:


> iPhonies. The people I see with these phones are getting them to be "cool" or "popular". I just don't get it. The phones themselves suck, big time. Especially the new version! Yet people eat that crap up like they GOTTA HAVE DAT NEW iPHONE D00000D. Guess what, next year there will be a new one. FOR REAL. The features on these "new" phones are something other phones have had for ages, yet people are goo goo ga ga over them like they just came out. The people who have these phones are typically really annoying too. I just don't get it man, I don't get it.
> 
> I apologize if you have an iPhone and you're not annoying.


AKA pack mentality. Apple has mastered the art of inserting it into the mainstream. Young people are slaves to peer pressure and social normacy.

I don't see the point of iPhones, or even smart phones in general. If I want a laptop, I'll carry around a laptop. If I want to make a phone call, I'll have a cell phone.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

MrOblivious said:


> Pewdiepie...so annoying


:yes

There are a lot more funnier gaming Youtubers who don't have as many subscribers.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunny warm weather for long lengths of time (a week or more).

I like cold weather.. rain or snow.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

komorikun said:


> If everyone puts down alcohol, clubbing, and facebook then obviously you are not answering the question correctly.


If you're so into clubbing and alcohol and think we're lame for not liking it, then why do you come on this social anxiety forum? Go out and party or something.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

laura024 said:


> If you're so into clubbing and alcohol and think we're lame for not liking it, then why do you come on this social anxiety forum? Go out and party or something.


When did I say that? You're getting defensive for no reason. Why so *****y?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> If everyone puts down alcohol, clubbing, and facebook then obviously you are not answering the question correctly.


I guess I'm one of the few people that does like to go to bars/clubs and have a drink. In fact I used to be a pretty hardcore raver in my earlier years although I haven't done any of that stuff for a while now. So you're not alone in that regard :high5


----------



## boohooha (Oct 16, 2013)

Dancing (people look like monkeys to me when they dance).
Romantic songs or movies.
chatting.
posting pictures of myself online.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stepping out the front door to do normal person things. They only enjoy it cause they aren't deformed and people can accept their looks, cause they're average - to pretty.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Classic Rock and metal


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

fireworks.


oooh great! a fancy firecracker in the sky.... I can't help but feel like a total mug for paying money to go to a fireworks display, usually freezing my arse off in the middle of a damp field surrounded by a crowd of people inducing my anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

g o s s i p p i n g


----------



## theshyprep (Sep 27, 2013)

Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc
That electronic noise people call music


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Seinfeld.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

_Friends_, apparently.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Aussie rules football 
Face book 
To many other thing to mention and we'll can't be bothers thinking of every thin I don't like as it's bad for my motivation and will break the back of the current positive attitude I have right now


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> _Friends_, apparently.


Yeah, I can't stand the vast majority of American sitcoms. They are just awful.


----------



## bobby. (Mar 29, 2011)

Clubbing


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oob said:


> Clubbing


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoking tobacco.


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

Like a lot of previous posts I have seen on here: Clubbing, alcohol, facebook


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Papadums, those crispy things you get with dips at Indian restaurants. I just googled the word and got disappointed because I've spent my whole life thinking it was spelt "Poppadoms".


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Facebook
The Notebook. Bloody boring movie. 
Babies
French food. I don't want to pay an arm and leg for bite sized food and I'm not in France so would it kill to have a menu that's in English?


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

1.When people post updates on their facebook, twitter, etc. every hour of the day..
2. watching sports- so boring to me to sit and watch people play sports. I went to a large university for a little bit and football games were popular, I went a few times but it was just soo boring.
3. small talk/keeping up with acquaintances . I don't really enjoy having acquaintances, don't see a point really.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

-Multiplayer in video games. Unless you can reach through the screen and slap the other person, it's just not worth it. 
-Popular fps video games like Cod, etc. 
-Clubbing 
-Facebook 
-Pictures of clubbing on Facebook. 
-Shorts. I'm sick of these random guys who wear shorts when it's winter here. 
-Sports 

Basically these-
-People who play Cod on multiplayer, post pictures of themselves clubbing on facebook whilst wearing shorts year-round and also watching sports. Those guys. You see them walking around and you think about slapping them.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Alas Babylon said:


> -*People who play Cod on multiplayer*, post pictures of themselves clubbing on facebook whilst *wearing shorts year-round and also watching sports. Those guys. You see them walking around and you think about slapping them*.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy love songs.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

missingno said:


>


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Reading this thread is surprisingly depressing....
But I guess so is what I write.
-Dressing up. I don't mean putting effort into what you wear, but I mean stuff like theme parties or social groups that dress the same. Yuk. (I cosplaying is pretty cool though, but it's not something I'd ever do
-Smartphones. I hate seeing people who can't put their phones down
-The majority of pop music
-Also, the other extreme, hating every popular song just because it's popular
-Drinking too much
-Smoking (both tobacco and weed)
-FIFA
-Watching sports on TV
-Team sports
-People with "aggressive" charm


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

-Partying
-Getting drunk
-Rap
-Sports
-Anything extroverts do, everything that normal people like seems to bore the living hell out of me.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Laugh tracks.
Top Hats for Wiener dogs.
Smorgasbords - I get confused by the selection.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

It's not that I can't stand it, but I have a lukewarm nostalgia for Disney/Pixar films and Pokemon compared to other people my age. Seriously, that passion in them is so strong like it's been 20 years in a bomb shelter since they seen any of that stuff. It's annoying.

I also only like reaction gifs and emoticons to a certain extent. Overusing it starts to annoy me. wow, who would have thought? I have a lot of petty annoyances tbh.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I hate the beach also popular tv shows like HIMYM and Big Bang Theory have no idea how people think they are so funny.


----------



## Lev (Sep 26, 2013)

Should probably not admit to this...

Lord of the Rings.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Lev said:


> Should probably not admit to this...
> 
> Lord of the Rings.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Sushi


----------



## Mrs Foggyhead (Sep 29, 2013)

Nascar, camping, boating/kayaking, hiking, reality shows and current TV.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Women that say they are looking for a nice guy. It's a LIE !!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I must have posted here before. The main one is watching most sports. But I'll enjoy playing them (casually) like I like playing tennis (casually) although saying that I never do now, but if I had the opportunity. I don't like watching it though. It's the same more or less with video games. I don't like watching really, I like playing.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Money

Work 

Speed Limits 

Politics 

Reality Shows

NFL Football

Baseball

Basketball 

Golf 

Censorship


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Abbreviations like lol, omg, etc...
Facebook and twitter, i can see their use but people mostly go on it to brag and advertise their life for attention and approval.
The whole pictures of cats malarkey, mainly because a guy on this other forum i use to go a lot used to post them the whole time. Like every little thing he said was accompanied by a picture of a cat, then to make it worse, even though he was doing this shtick for years, people still posted single messages of "lol" underneath. 

Modern, or rather, mainstream movies.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Motorcycles, they're so f******* loud.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> Sitting down while talking. Talking while pacing is so much better.


I see people pacing on the phone all the time.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

Cable television.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

-The Beatles
-Sausages
-Ricky Gervais 
-Pop music
-The years 2005-2013
-Family meals
-Full fat coke 
-Burgers


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Nothing? I mean, I'm cool with that, you're ****ing weird but no prob. The thing is, nothing from them? Lots of different stuff in their music...


I'm really sorry for upsetting you. Don't cry.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

- Lord of the Rings
- Game of Thrones
- Breaking Bad
- Alcohol
- Chocolate
- The Walking Dead
- Mad Men


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dancing
Dubstep
Partying
Drinking
Oral Sex
Walking Dead
Guitars


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :cry Can't help it!


If it helps, my dislike of them isn't due to the music. It's because they're wankers and they're from Liverpool.

See, perfectly justified!


----------



## georgeharrison (Jan 7, 2013)

Rap/Hip Hop, Football, the latest techno club music, clubbing in general, Japanese vehicles,


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lev said:


> Should probably not admit to this...
> 
> Lord of the Rings.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lorde


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

musiclover55 said:


> Lorde


I actually like their songs, just not the super overplayed one you always hear on the radio.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

TV Shows (Breaking Bad etc.)
GTA
Clubbing
Popular music (Radio Rock, Pop, Rap etc.)
Drinking coffee


----------



## innanna (Oct 21, 2013)

Pseudoscience, and generally bad science
Those bizarre, incredibly painful looking platform heels I keep seeing girls hobbling in
Twitter
Apple's overpriced computers
Starbuck's coffee


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Drinking, smoking, weed.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

satyrinath said:


> TV Shows (Breaking Bad etc.)


:afr


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Facebook
Popular music 
Twitter


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Leggings as pants, ahhhh :flush
(Don't mean to offend anybody, I just wouldn't personally wear it)


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Music- can't understand so much love/hate for different music. Listen to what you like. WGAF what anyone else listens to.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Football
Smartphones
Facebook


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Twitter


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> -Discussion based classes at school


The majority of students actually _like_ discussion classes? Everyone in my discussion section just plays on their phone/laptop, and only about 5 of us out of about 30 actually participate on a regular basis.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Fakebook, cellphones, Football (10min of actual playing), LMFAO, dub step


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> The majority of students actually _like_ discussion classes? Everyone in my discussion section just plays on their phone/laptop, and only about 5 of us out of about 30 actually participate on a regular basis.


A lot of students seem to think along the lines of "lol participation points so easy"


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Superhero movies.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

The overproduced, unoriginal, just painful music that is popular these days. No melody, no instruments, overly image focused, the artists themselves are not likeable, and the content of the music offends even my liberal sensibilities. Does anybody write their own songs anymore?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Steve French said:


> The overproduced, unoriginal, just painful music that is popular these days. No melody, no instruments, overly image focused, the artists themselves are not likeable, and the content of the music offends even my liberal sensibilities. Does anybody write their own songs anymore?


IKR, soul and creativity are rare qualities in the music industry.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

People that always complain about how music today sucks.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Loud music.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The "Facebook culture" (the selfies, the one-liners, the likes, the smartphones, and stuff). I mostly use FB for collegue/work stuff, or to talk to someone about something specific for free, obviously.

Soccer/footbal: I don't hate the sport, but the whole irrational team-devotion behind it, and how people get crazy about it (while a lot of of them have ****ty lives and problems to take care).

Chauvinism

Consumerism


----------



## benduggan (Oct 30, 2013)

Being conscious


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Talking about music. God it's sooooo boring. Listening to music is okay but talking about what kind or what band you like is so dull. Makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Any kind of social media. And if SAS counts as social media, any kind of social media other than SAS.


----------



## Alyce (Nov 17, 2013)

Alcohol
Children
Iphones
Current music
As someone already said, Led Zeppelin
Socializing
Christmas


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Dogs.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Queen. Absolutely all of their songs are insanely overplayed to the point that it makes me sick whenever I hear We Are The Champions or Another One Bites The Dust.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

MrOblivious said:


> Pewdiepie...so annoying


If I could punch u in the face through the computer screen I would lol

My list....

Jason derulo, I just don't hear the appeal...
Jersey shore.. about the only thing I liked about the show was jwows boobs
Soccer... Self evident 
Lord of the rings... Both the movies and the books
Transformers movies
Ww2 shooters...
The Beatles... Honestly they ****ing suck.... Deal with it
Luxury sports cars.... I would much rather have a muscle/pony car... Unless its a corvette...its an exception to the rule
Cats... They are leeches... At least a dog is useful
Fried chicken... It's greasily disgusting
Mariah Carey/christina aguliera/ Whitney Houston<adele/amy whinehouse
I really think the doors would have been better with out lizard king... Can't think of his name right now


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The ghetto culture and don't snitch culture.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

90% of video games

90% of all music

Obama

Riding in a car

Pulp Fiction

The new Star Trek movies. They look great but they feel like a cheap copy and the actors are not the slightest bit convincing.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

The majority hate obama. He's a blatant idiot and deserves whatever he gets. Isnt.it funny how good one.. Jfk and more get shot. And the ones that.should get it. Get a second term. Hi government I'm sure this.got flagged in your little spy games filter. I could care less. Worst president in history. Only ones who like them are the ones who depend on the government. Or have been fed a plate full and believed it. Oh yeah. merica' rolf. If you dont.believe what.obama says your a terrorist... lmfao like giving a 3 year old a calculus problem and if you don't believe the answer your jailed. Obama you are stupid... I mean flat out dumber then a box of rocks with no reality of this country. I hate him. Just follow the moron on the news just a tad over the years... A 15 yr old could do better. Or at least as good as he has done.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Angora
touch screens
the culture of my country
loud music
tea meetings at work...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the annual repetition of old christmas songs and the fact they are played everywhere.

I don't want to hear slade every single christmas, it was bad enough having to listen to "merry christmas,everybody is having fun!" when I was a child. now i have to revive the feelings of those forced fun experiences every 12 months for the rest of my life.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

obnoxiousness


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Star Wars, Star Trek and Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> Cats... They are leeches... At least a dog is useful


What, no barn cats?!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I think everything at Starbucks tastes mediocre/bad. The coffee, the frappaccinos, even the hot cocoa tastes dreadful. It all has this weird bitter taste to it. Even McDonalds coffee tastes way better!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

growing old gracefully...boring...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't wait to be flat chested, boobs just make me look fat.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Holiday sentiments. Thanksgiving, for example, bothers me due to the incessant question of "What are you thankful for?". I don't like the idea of taking one day to be grateful. As I've grown I now try to appreciate what I have more as I've started to recover, not just once a year. The sentiments of the holidays just bother me now, heh.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Popular music on the radio. There is far more music out there..


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Valtron said:


> What, no barn cats?!


We had a barn cat but the rats in the old tackroom kicked its ***... So we just got rid of the tackroom lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't think of anything I really can't stand off the top of my head right now really. I was thinking about this. I like a lot of stuff and there's plenty of stuff I have no interest in, but it's rarely a strong dislike.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Holiday sentiments. Thanksgiving, for example, bothers me due to the incessant question of "What are you thankful for?". I don't like the idea of taking one day to be grateful. As I've grown I now try to appreciate what I have more as I've started to recover, not just once a year. The sentiments of the holidays just bother me now, heh.


I don't recall ever being asked what I'm thankful for outside grade school.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Sun, heat, summer, and beaches = :no


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

cinnamon


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Socializing. heheh
> 
> Going to the beach! (where there are other people)


Oh my god I also hate the beach! Everyone acts like it is the best thing ever but it is boring as hell and it is too hot!


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

People posting crap on Facebook like what there having for dinner or they done the cleaning etc


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Bacon..........waits for all the hate


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

wrecking ball Chatroulette version. just a guy dancing around naked. so?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

biscoto said:


> wrecking ball Chatroulette version. just a guy dancing around naked. so?


Lol this.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Elros said:


> Bacon..........waits for all the hate


at first i thought you were talking about Mr bacon, but i think you mean the food.
eggs, mushrooms, onions, turkey and much more..


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The Gary Jules version of "Mad World". Can't stand that voice and that way of singing. Only Aaron Neville should do that type of vocalizing.

I was never that big on the original version of "Mad World", but lately upon listening to it, I like it nowadays (the music especially).


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Martimnp said:


> Oh my god I also hate the beach! Everyone acts like it is the best thing ever but it is boring as hell and it is too hot!


and the water is too cold! (at least for me)


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

karenw said:


> Waters too cold for me too


the worst part is getting out of the water. freezing.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Robin Thicke's little Dick


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

karenw said:


> I think it's getting in I've been splashed before so then I can go in.


once you're in, you SORTA get used to it. but when you decide to get out, the wind on wet skin brrr why are we having this conversation on December 3rd?


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

The Beatles. 

I think I have lost friendships over my irrational hate for them. I'll gladly admit I have the worst taste in music if you guys are thinking the question.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Ahzuran said:


> *I think I have lost friendships over my irrational hate for them.* I'll gladly admit I have the worst taste in music if you guys are thinking the question.


they couldn't have been real friendships.


----------



## lowselfesteam (Dec 3, 2013)

Happy people

todays "rap" music

pop music


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

biscoto said:


> they couldn't have been real friendships.


They were not looking back at them, but I now find that part to be a good litmus test when it comes to potential friends. If people can't handle me when I get really serious and nerdy about music or whatever I like, then chances are we will never be friends.

I'm like a little kid when I argue with people about things that don't matter >.<


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Babies and children. Most people are like Goo Goo Gah Gah over and I just don't understand it.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Drugs.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Gory horror movies. :no I was reading the plot for the Saw movies on Wikipedia and even that was a bit much for me.


----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

Having children- 

I don't have a motherly bone in my entire body nor do I wish to go through all that hassle of raising a child. That kid would need extensive therapy as an adult if I were its mother. :blank


Marijuana-

I can't stand being in the same room with a pothead for more than just a few minutes. Can't stand the smell nor their company. :no


Going out a night to bars/nightclubs-

I hate intoxicated people. Same as potheads.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Where do i begin?

-texting
-sports
-crowds
-rap music
-hot weather
-drama


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

-cellphones
-temperatures above +20C
-summer
-sun
-swimming
-alcoholic beverages


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sports


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Alcohol, haven't got a problem with people drinking it but never really seen the appeal of it.


----------

